# Amazon Adds Nickelodeon & Comedy Central Content



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear Customers,
More Prime Instant Video exclusives are headed your way - this time for kids. We've just completed an agreement with Viacom to include more than 250 TV seasons (more than 3,900 episodes) from Nick Jr., Nickelodeon, MTV and Comedy Central.
Prime members now have unlimited instant streaming access to the largest subscription library for Nickelodeon and Nick Jr. content online. We have increased by 55% the number of episodes available to top Prime shows for kids like SpongeBob SquarePants, Dora the Explorer, Blue's Clues, iCarly and more of your Nickelodeon and Nick Jr. favorites, plus added 400 episodes of new shows such as Team Umizoomi, Bubble Guppies, VICTORiOUS, Big Time Rush, and Drake & Josh. Tosh.0

Also, apparently this content is no longer on Netflix


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Full Story Here


----------

